# Home pOd + Caisson



## orangemeca (12 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite rester ( Dans la mesure du possible ) dans un environnement Full Apple, je vais donc prendre 2 Homepod couplées avec Apple TV 4K, existe t-il en complement un caisson bass compatible sans fil
Et les problèmes de latence entre Apple TV et HomePod sont ils toujours d'actualité, faut il acheter en complement un dispositif autre, du type borne airplay ?
D'avance Merci


----------



## Ben5988 (12 Juin 2019)

Je ne serai te dire si c'est possible, peut-être avec un caisson et une airport connecté dessus mais de mon côté j'ai abandonné l'idée du HomePod et de l'apple tv. Il n'y a plus de problème de latence par contre beaucoup de perte de son sur netflix et d'images figées sur my canal à cause du HomePod car aucun problème quand le son passe par la tv


----------



## iBaby (12 Juin 2019)

orangemeca a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaite rester ( Dans la mesure du possible ) dans un environnement Full Apple, je vais donc prendre 2 Homepod couplées avec Apple TV 4K, existe t-il en complement un caisson bass compatible sans fil
> Et les problèmes de latence entre Apple TV et HomePod sont ils toujours d'actualité, faut il acheter en complement un dispositif autre, du type borne airplay ?
> D'avance Merci



Bonjour. Apparemment le caisson Sonos Sub est compatible AirPlay2. Mais il faut savoir que les HomePod sont déjà bien dotés en basses, elles sont assez physiques et tapent bien. À toi de voir si tu veux investir le prix de 2 HomePod dans un caisson de basses. De toute façon il te faut du AirPlay2 pour que ça fonctionne.
Source https://stylistme.com/tutoriel/comment-ajouter-des-enceintes-sonos-a-homepod


----------



## iBaby (12 Juin 2019)

Ben5988 a dit:


> Je ne serai te dire si c'est possible, peut-être avec un caisson et une airport connecté dessus mais de mon côté j'ai abandonné l'idée du HomePod et de l'apple tv. Il n'y a plus de problème de latence par contre beaucoup de perte de son sur netflix et d'images figées sur my canal à cause du HomePod car aucun problème quand le son passe par la tv



Tu oublies de mentionner qu’il s’agit probablement d’un conflit entre ta Livebox et les HomePod.


----------



## Anthony (12 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Apparemment le caisson Sonos Sub est compatible AirPlay2



Non. Ils peuvent intégrer un réseau AirPlay 2 à travers un autre appareil Sonos compatible AirPlay 2, mais ne sont pas compatibles avec AirPlay 2 nativement. Plus d'infos : 

- https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/07/airplay-2-maintenant-disponible-sur-certaines-sonos-104656
- https://support.sonos.com/s/article/1230?language=en_US


----------



## Ben5988 (12 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Tu oublies de mentionner qu’il s’agit probablement d’un conflit entre ta Livebox et les HomePod.



Pour le réseau 5ghz effectivement c'est la livebox et c'est reconnu par orange par contre les coupures de son j'ai le même problème avec un orbi en remplacement du wifi de la lb4


----------



## orangemeca (12 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Apparemment le caisson Sonos Sub est compatible AirPlay2. Mais il faut savoir que les HomePod sont déjà bien dotés en basses, elles sont assez physiques et tapent bien. À toi de voir si tu veux investir le prix de 2 HomePod dans un caisson de basses. De toute façon il te faut du AirPlay2 pour que ça fonctionne.
> Source https://stylistme.com/tutoriel/comment-ajouter-des-enceintes-sonos-a-homepod


Merci pour ces informations, en effet je vais déjà attendre d'avoir les Homepod pour juger des basses fréquences, et j'aviserai au cas ou.
Je pense être en Airplay2 ?


----------



## iBaby (12 Juin 2019)

orangemeca a dit:


> Je pense être en Airplay2 ?



AirPlay 2 est requis par le HomePod et logiquement pour toute enceinte qui peut s’y connecter.


----------



## orangemeca (12 Juin 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> AirPlay 2 est requis par le HomePod et logiquement pour toute enceinte qui peut s’y connecter.


Comment puis-je verifier d’´en disposer ?
Merci


----------



## iBaby (12 Juin 2019)

orangemeca a dit:


> Comment puis-je verifier d’´en disposer ?
> Merci



Ce doit être spécifié par le fabricant et le vendeur. Tu n’as pas cherché sur le web ?


----------



## peyret (12 Juin 2019)

orangemeca a dit:


> Comment puis-je verifier d’´en disposer ?
> Merci



https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208728


----------



## orangemeca (28 Juin 2019)

Bonjour
Un petit feedback Homepod achetés, finalement cela est amplement suffisant en terme de basse pour mes besoins
Les deux Homepods font le job couplés à l'Apple TV ( Ma smartV Samsung bien que récente ne disposant pas de Airplay2 :-( )
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## savinen (10 Novembre 2020)

orangemeca a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un petit feedback Homepod achetés, finalement cela est amplement suffisant en terme de basse pour mes besoins
> Les deux Homepods font le job couplés à l'Apple TV ( Ma smartV Samsung bien que récente ne disposant pas de Airplay2 :-( )
> Merci pour vos conseils


Bonjour,
J'ai exactement cette configuration, 2 HompePods et une Apple TV 4K. Je trouve que ça manque un peu de basse. Avez-vous testez le Sonos Sub en Airplay 2. Quand je vais en boutique Hifi les vendeurs disent que ça ne peut pas marcher ensemble... Disent-ils vrai?


----------



## Anthony (10 Novembre 2020)

savinen a dit:


> Je trouve que ça manque un peu de basse.


Ah oui quand même.


savinen a dit:


> Avez-vous testez le Sonos Sub en Airplay 2. Quand je vais en boutique Hifi les vendeurs disent que ça ne peut pas marcher ensemble... Disent-ils vrai?


Ils disent vrai.


----------

